# Kenko Canon Converter



## davholla (Feb 2, 2016)

What is the difference between the
Kenko DGX MC4 1.4x Canon AF Converter and
Kenko Teleplus 1.4x HD DGX Tele-Converter for Canon there is a difference of £100 on Amazon.co.uk

Kenko Teleplus 1.4x HD DGX Tele-Converter for Canon: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics

Kenko DGX MC4 1.4x Canon AF Converter - Black: Amazon.co.uk: Camera & Photo


----------



## TCampbell (Feb 3, 2016)

Kenko claims the "HD" is optically improved over the MC4 (they claim it's quite a bit):  TELEPLUS HD DGX 1.4X Canon EOS- Kenko Global Site


----------



## davholla (Feb 3, 2016)

TCampbell said:


> Kenko claims the "HD" is optically improved over the MC4 (they claim it's quite a bit):  TELEPLUS HD DGX 1.4X Canon EOS- Kenko Global Site


Thanks for that, do you know if it is actually true?


----------



## spiralout462 (Feb 3, 2016)

Considering teleconverters are going to degrade image quality inherently, I would stick with a Canon tc.  Even if it's used.  I'm sure others will think differently.


----------



## Mr.Photo (Feb 3, 2016)

While I can't offer you any insight with regards to the image quality of the Canon mount HD converter.  I will offer you some advice and some first hand experience with my Kenko Pro 300 DGX 1.4x converter.

If you're not already familiar with the nuances of using a teleconverter (TC) here you go.  First thing to remember when using a teleconverter (TC), is that it is only as good as the lens that it is paired with.  Good results can be had with some of the more budget minded lenses, but it will be hit or miss.  This holds true even for teleconverters made by Nikon or Canon.  Best results are achieved when paired with higher end telephoto prime lenses of 100mm or more.  The reason for this is that in simple terms a TC is a magnifying glass.  It will not only magnify the image projected by the lens it's paired to, but it will also magnify any imperfections the lens may have.  

The maximum aperture of the lens also plays a large part as you will lose 1 full stop of light when using a 1.4x TC (2 stops with a 2.0x).  This means an f/4 lens will become an f/5.6 lens when coupled with the TC.  F/2.8 and faster lenses are best, but I use mine with my Tokina 300mm f/4 lens with very good results.  When using the TC with my old Nikon 80-200 2.8 lens it is absolutely amazing as the optical qualities of that lens are to a much higher standard than my Tokina.

Here's a couple of sample shots I've taken using my Tokina 300mm f/4 coupled with my Kenko 1.4x teleconverter.

1.






2.





3.


----------



## davholla (Feb 3, 2016)

I have seen people use the Sigma 1.4 with a Tamron 150-600 and it looks really good to me  (I also have the 7D MKII)
Red deer Stag


----------

